# Washing 4x4 after sand driving?



## turfrooster

Hey what's the rule of thumb for washing your truck after driving on the sand? I have a Dakota and will driving on the sand alot this summer. What are yall's methods of removing the sand and salt? Thanks


----------



## Railroader

Three bucks at the nearest self serve car wash...Rinse it all off good, especially underneath.

No special procedure, the key is to make youself do it right after leaving the beach, EVERY time.

You'll have no problems.


----------



## Shooter

Some of the auto car washes have the under-carrage sprays which are nice if ya dont want to get your knees wet.


----------



## Mullet Breath

Two years a go I saw this guy at Hatteras who had an old Wagoneer and he had a yard sprinkler with a broom handle rigged to it. It was one of those sprinklers that go from like 9 to 3 and back. I had to ask what the deal was. He told me the car washes with the undercarriage right after the beach is what he uses, but he always gives a good long soaking this way and just moves the sprinkler from front to back to ensure everything gets a good rinse. Since then I do the same, car wash first then irrigate the underside.


----------



## Woodchuck

*Best advice?*

Buy a $375 Cherokee and wait until it rains, then drive around the block a couple times. Naw, I take a little better care of it than that. I do the sprinkler thing too only it is one of the rotary ones with three sprayer arms. I hose the wheel wells, receiver holes, top/sides and all then let the sprinkler do the bottom. I run straight over the hose (front to back) and every couple of minutes pull it a little. Is it rusting at all? Yeah sure it is but less than no care at all I bet. Couple times a year crawl under and spray rustoleum rusty metal primer in the visible spots. You won’t hit them all but every little bit helps.

I do like the broom handle idea for more precise moving/spraying


----------



## Mullet Breath

WC, From the sounds of Unit1 if you spent 375 for it you've spent quite a bit since. The best part about the rig with a handle is you :beer: at the same time and no wet knees.


----------



## turfrooster

Thanks for the tips guys. I havent took it on the sand yet, but ill sure give it a good rinse underneath after every time.


----------



## fyremanjef

*thanks*

I will have to try the sprinkler idea.

I also hose down the engine compartment, usually the next day, once the engine cools off. I was amazed by the amount of sand that gets up in there. 

Plus I hose out the wheel wells, and behnd the bumbers i just let the water flow down the cracks and crevices of the body.


----------



## Fish Hunter

I use the sprinkler on a string. Put it in place, drink a beer, move sprinkler. Drink a beer, move sprinkler.

After a 6 pack, it is done and good to go. :beer:


----------



## ffemtreed

I bought myself a cheap pressure washer at walmart. Rinse good as soon as you get home. Saves the 3 dollars at the carwash everytime.


----------



## hockeynut1797

Fish Hunter said:


> I use the sprinkler on a string. Put it in place, drink a beer, move sprinkler. Drink a beer, move sprinkler.
> 
> After a 6 pack, it is done and good to go. :beer:



Now that is a game plan!!:beer:


----------



## sobosteve

I am thinking about getting a 4x4 and was reading some of the sites on obx webpages..one suggested that you spray the undercarriage with burnt motor oil..cost around 55.00. This is for ones who go on the beach alot..hope this helps
Sobosteve


----------



## Lip Ripper

sobosteve said:


> I am thinking about getting a 4x4 and was reading some of the sites on obx webpages..one suggested that you spray the undercarriage with burnt motor oil..cost around 55.00. This is for ones who go on the beach alot..hope this helps
> Sobosteve


my dad did that, and it didnt rust, but it stunk for a while and was always covered in dust, plus if you ever crawled under it to work on it it was a mess. i just rinse mine, and i have no rust.

ps- be sure to get the backside of the wheels good, and the lug nuts(they like to rust)


----------



## 1BadF350

sobosteve said:


> I am thinking about getting a 4x4 and was reading some of the sites on obx webpages..one suggested that you spray the undercarriage with burnt motor oil..cost around 55.00. This is for ones who go on the beach alot..hope this helps
> Sobosteve


Oil will gunk up and attract and hold even more sand. Not to mention the environmental concerns. If you feel the need to spray something under your truck, I would use armor all or some type of tire cleaner. It will still gunk up, but it will rinse off easier and not present as much of an environmental hazard.
You just have to be very thorough when rinsing your vehicles off. Pay close attention to areas where salt water can sit and cause rust. 
THOROUGHLY clean your wheels, especially aftermarket, chrome or polished/brushed aluminum. I learned the hard way how quickly saltwater and salt air will permanently tarnish and pit the metal. It only takes a few days. 
Also thoroughly rinse your wheel bearing areas, driveshaft, U-joints, transfer case, etc. If you spend alot of time on the beach, check your air filter often.


----------



## basstardo

Lip Ripper said:


> ps- be sure to get the backside of the wheels good, and the lug nuts(they like to rust)


Best thing to do for lug nuts is to put some anti-sieze compound on them before tightening them up. I've seen a few people have lugs sieze up and break the stud off because the salt caused them to lock up. It's cheap insurance.


----------

